
Limbo dev says retail model is "broken"  - evo_9
http://www.next-gen.biz/news/limbo-dev-says-retail-model-broken
======
wccrawford
It's not any more broken than it ever was. It's just that digital download is
now possible, and has advantages.

It also has disadvantages... What if a company goes out of business? Does that
mean I can't play my old games any more, if I uninstalled them? Discs are
certainly better in this case.

By the same logic, commercial software is 'broken' from a customer's
standpoint. I mean, open source is obviously better because it's free and
Free. (That customer may be a developer, after all.)

~~~
aphistic
Discs from a retail store won't even help with the current trends. Battlefield
3, for example, I bought at a brick and mortar store but the only thing it
gave me was a key to activate on Origin and a DVD with packages that Origin
"downloaded" from my drive and installed. I'm not sure I'd be able to install
it stand-alone if I wanted to if Origin went away.

~~~
wccrawford
Well that I will admit is broken. But then, I think most people agree that DRM
is broken by design. When they were just keeping people honest by preventing
easy copies, it was one thing. The new trend to DRM is so overbearing that it
affects more legit customers than pirates.

